# Celebrity (gag) gossip



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

What are we doing . . . celebrating their existence???  Anyway, they make me sick and the slobbering fools hanging on their every spew is just so sad . . . and very disturbing.  So, thought I would cruise some gossip sites for juicy and funny crap about our narcissistic nincompoops but, alas, I could not take it for more than a couple of creepy sentences. 

What got me "interested" in this is the following:

Kim Kreepoduncian was recently entering some establishment and a man held the door for her.  Unfortunately, he uttered something insulting.  Probably because she strolled right on through as if it's expected that someone would open doors for her while slavishly bowing that averting their eyes.  Anyway, she promptly called Kanye the Jerk who immediately sped to the scene and punched the guy.  Best part?  No charges were filed.

Surely, I'm missing something very important as I'm only a lowly nobody.  Just wanted to share . . . 

Whew.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 4, 2014)

:dunno:

There must be some vicarious pleasure in reading about total airheads...


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 4, 2014)

I've never watched her reality show, but many of those celebrities are such jerks and so entitled.


----------



## Anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Cannot stand so many of those so-called celebrities.    I don't know why people worship such narcissistic, selfish snobs.  I wouldn't spend a dime on their fashion lines, perfumes, etc.  
The media shouldn't give them any attention at all; it just adds to their inflated egos, and it doesn't seem to matter if they are acting like little children or criminals, they get attention no matter what they do.  :soap2:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

Had to laugh the other night watching the ousted Egyptian President in court yelling "Don't you know who I am??!!!"

Of course they do you clown, that's why you're in court!  

Delusions of grandeur aren't confined to entertainers, it's just that there's more of 'em.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully the Kardashians will fade away soon...don't hear too much about Paris Hilton anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2014)

I saw this clip on TMZ.  I just turn on the small kitchen television in the morning for a few minutes, so sometimes I see part of that show.  The celebrities are very self absorbed for sure, and I have no interest in any of the ones I've been seeing over recent years.  I think he gave Kreepodunchian a 5 million dollar engagement ring.   All about the bling.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 4, 2014)

_*Trouble is these days the paparazzi are paid big money for the pictures they take of these so called celebs, so they hound them where ever they go, they don't care what celebs they take photos of as long as they get paid, but when it comes to the big name celebs they will do anything for a photo. *_  :kissmy::aargh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a world entirely unto itself, but you have to admit that it's a very lucrative world. You can't really blame the celebs for going all-out in their race to make as much fame and money as possible in the shortest amount of time - after all, that's what Amerika is all about.

I'd _love_ for Kanye to take a swing at me. :smiley_simmons:


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 4, 2014)

That Guy said:


> What are we doing . . . celebrating their existence???  Anyway, they make me sick and the slobbering fools hanging on their every spew is just so sad . . . and very disturbing.  So, thought I would cruise some gossip sites for juicy and funny crap about our narcissistic nincompoops but, alas, I could not take it for more than a couple of creepy sentences.



it used to be royalty that infatuated the public, and the public would follow their fashions. Whatever they did became the rave. Now it's celebs that have taken their place. Media and fashion designers make it the rave


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

What an impressive painting, and that's a killer outfit, but imagine living life like that.  Being a tarted up Barbie doll who can't do anything more interesting that reading  book or writing a letter. 

Celebrities become little more than plastic objects owned by their fans.    No envy from this region, it must be a hateful way of life to exist in.  But they make their choice to live it, so no mercy extended.  
Royalty, well they really didn't have much option so feel kind of sorry for those back in the day, the women anyway.  Money couldn't buy them freedom, just a more comfortable form of misery to the underclasses. They were just as welded into their class as the dairy maid was, but she got to dress more comfortably so.. swings and roundabouts..


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 4, 2014)

From what I've read the life of royalty was far from ideallic - court intrigues, arranged marriages, sickly inbred children, fickle monarchs, and of course the ever present pressure to produce issue. If they didn't the consequences would range from regicide to banishment to a nunnery. What a life. I'll take the farm any day ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2014)

I couldn't be a famous person, I would be really irritated with cameras following me around in my personal life.  There's a few celebs out there that I think keep out of the limelight pretty well, I'd have to try to do the same.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'd _love_ for Kanye to take a swing at me. :smiley_simmons:



So would I, now THAT would be worth watching, lol.  You'd tear him a new one, before he even knew what happened. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> So would I, now THAT would be worth watching, lol.  You'd tear him a new one, before he even knew what happened. layful:



It's like the time that Justin Bieber took a swing at a paparazzi and his bodyguards had to "hold him back", his face showing this incredible rage - I had fantasies for weeks afterward of what I would do to that little punk ... 

I'm bad, I know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, the Beebs really needs to be held back, lol.  Even I would tell him, bring it on little buddy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yeah, the Beebs really needs to be held back, lol.  Even I would tell him, bring it on little buddy!



Is he still up in Canada? Or did they throw him out again? I lost track of my little buddy ...


----------



## Anne (Feb 4, 2014)

You know there was that petition that supposedly was sent to Obama - to deport the kid back to Canada....guess that's the biggest problem this country has these days???  

But hey, the kid's so tough...Phil, how about he comes to visit you..maybe he could teach you all about the martial arts.    :wink::lol1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 5, 2014)

_:wtf: you look pure evil Phil_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _ you look pure evil Phil_



Thank you!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2014)

Cripe....one look at that pic and I damn near spilled my cereal. As far as the Beb goes, a good swift kick in the nuts would take him out for eternity.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

"While doing some research I was surprised to see that search interest in the keyword phrase [celebrity gossip] peaked around 2009." -- Adam Sherk


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't believe it....unless he is not considering reality TV


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)

Google Trends is SUCH a fun place to play in!


----------

